# 1. Zeichen in Textarea verschollen



## Guest (14. Sep 2004)

Hey Leute, 
ganz einfacher Aufbau: 1 textfield und 1 textarea. klickt man mit der maus in die felder um text einzugeben - alles ok! wenn man mit <Tab> vom textfield in die textarea springt und dort was tippt fehlt IMMER das erste zeichen das man nach dem Tabulator drückt, auch wenn man schon was geschrieben hat und nochmal hin und her springt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe Marc

zur Erläuterung ein lauffähiges Beispiel:


```
package mailbox; 

import java.awt.*; 
import java.applet.*;

public class Applet1 extends Applet {
 Panel p_mailbox = new Panel();
 BorderLayout borderLayout9 = new BorderLayout();
 TextField tf_mailempfänger = new TextField();
 TextArea ta_mailbox = new TextArea();
 Panel panel1 = new Panel();
 Label l_mailempfänger = new Label(); 
 Label l_mailbox1 = new Label();
 BorderLayout borderLayout11 = new BorderLayout();

//Das Applet initialisieren 
public void init() {
 try {
  jbInit();
 }
 catch(Exception e) { e.printStackTrace(); } }

//Initialisierung der Komponenten 
private void jbInit() throws Exception {
 p_mailbox.setVisible(true);
 p_mailbox.setBounds(new Rectangle(0, 0, 400, 300));
 p_mailbox.setLayout(borderLayout9);

 panel1.setLayout(borderLayout11);
 l_mailempfänger.setText("Empfänger :");
 tf_mailempfänger.setText("");
 ta_mailbox.setText(" ");
 ta_mailbox.setVisible(true);
 l_mailbox1.setAlignment(Label.CENTER);
 l_mailbox1.setText("offline Nachricht an anderen User senden");

 this.add(p_mailbox, null);
 p_mailbox.add(panel1, BorderLayout.NORTH);
 p_mailbox.add(ta_mailbox, BorderLayout.CENTER);
 panel1.add(l_mailbox1, BorderLayout.NORTH);
 panel1.add(l_mailempfänger, BorderLayout.WEST);
 panel1.add(tf_mailempfänger, BorderLayout.CENTER); }
}
```


----------



## Sky (14. Sep 2004)

Ich habe das Prog mal compiliert und bei mir ist es so, dass das Textfeld "zu breit ist" Deshalb kann ich den ganzen Text nicht sehen.

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, woran es genau liegt, da ich noch nie mit Layout-Manager gearbeitet habe.


----------



## foobar (14. Sep 2004)

Also bei mir läufts einwandfrei.


----------



## vombruch (14. Sep 2004)

Ich arbeite mit JBuilder X Foundation 10.0.176.116 von Borland.

womit habt ihr es ausprobiert? Mich würde interessieren, ob mein Java einen Schlag hat oder ob es ein Bug ist.

Kann mal bitte jemand mit JBuilder testen und sich melden (incl. Versionsangabe).

Danke
Marc


----------



## Sky (14. Sep 2004)

Mein Test war mit JBuilder 9

Ergebnis siehe oben!!


----------



## foobar (15. Sep 2004)

Ich hab es mit Eclipse getestet. Wie sieht es denn im Browser aus?


----------



## vombruch (17. Sep 2004)

Dann geh ich mal davon aus, das der JBuilder Foundation an der Stelle einen Fehler hat.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Tab komplett unterbinden kann? So das man an der Stelle die Maus nehmen muß?
Ich weiß - niemand ist perfect, ich könnte mir auch einfach eine andere (fehlerfreie) Entwicklungsumgebung zeihen.... 
Gibt es was brauchbares was wie der JBuilder kostelos ist?

Danke
Marc


----------



## Sky (17. Sep 2004)

Dies ist ein anderes Thema! Mach bitte einen neuen Thread dafür auf!!

Ansonsten: Ich arbeite neben JBuilder sehr gerne mit Eclipse.


----------

